# Upset that my boyfriend wants a DNA ttest done :/



## keljt1127

We have been together a year and a half, he is 23 and I am 19,... been thru some rough times I guess but right now things are amazing between us.

We have both been talking about moving in together when we get situated with things and I know he is excited about having a baby boy and everything but....

ever since we decided to keep him.... he wants a DNA test done.

I feel like he doesnt trust me 100%:cry:, otherwise .... why would he want one?:shrug:
He wants it to be his of course... and we have made future plans together... and have been for a long time.

He says he wants it done right away, before he signs the birth cirtificate if possible.
I have not 1 dout that the baby isnt his... BECAUSE IT IS HIS. I didnt sleep with anyone else! 


I just feel like him wanting one so bad... makes me think that there is aleast a lil bit dout he doesnt think its his?

idk what do you think?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Aw hun I'm sorry your going through this.. Maybe it's just because he's scared about this and wants to be 100%?? I'm not sure but if you have no sours he is the dad I'd just do it so he can see it. Who knows maybe onces he's here it'll change because he'll see him??


----------



## HarlaHorse

Obviously theres one small doubt in his mind that he doesn't trust you and that the babies not his. It's good that he wants it to be his though. Just let him know that you'd never cheat on him because you love him too much and ask him why he doesn't trust you. I would be so hurt if my OH asked for a DNA test and we've only been going out, nearly a year. If he really really wanted one, I'd get it done to prove to him that it is his and that he can trust me.


----------



## keljt1127

HarlaHorse said:


> Obviously theres one small doubt in his mind that he doesn't trust you and that the babies not his. It's good that he wants it to be his though. Just let him know that you'd never cheat on him because you love him too much and ask him why he doesn't trust you. I would be so hurt if my OH asked for a DNA test and we've only been going out, nearly a year. If he really really wanted one, I'd get it done to prove to him that it is his and that he can trust me.

Yeah, I have No dout IN MY MIND ! the baby is 100% his! I know he does love me and he does want a future with me....we talked about today about moving out and him getting a promotion at his work.

He just told me he wants to know 100% it is his baby, not someone elses.

I feel like if he trusted me when I have said I have not been with anyone else but him, he wouldnt want a DNA test done.

He has been using the excuse sometimes saying he doesnt want our baby switched...but come on that never happens... or very very rarly..:growlmad:


----------



## HarlaHorse

What do you mean 'switched?'

Well sweetie, if the babies his and your sure of it, go get a test and show him. Not sure about the UK or USA, but in Australia we can get DNA tests done from 20 weeks into the pregnancy.


----------



## x__amour

I think every father at one point or another goes through that "what if" stage. He might get over it, he might not but if it puts him at ease and you have no worries and are okay with you, what do you have to lose? Good luck :flower:


----------



## kittycat18

That is absolutely ridiculous. If you have been together for a long time and you have never kissed or slept with another man then why would he have any reason to doubt that this baby is his? If I was in your position, I would be completely outraged with his behaviour and attitude. But if you love him and you know 100% in your mind that this child is his then maybe you should just get the DNA test to put his mind to rest so that you's can move on and be a proper family?

Some men just get very afraid when they find out they are going to be father's and this is just the way your partner is dealing with your pregnancy news. Best of luck with this whole situation :flower: xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Maybe he just wants to be 100% sure before he gets too attached or something. Maybe in the past he witnessed someone go through a pregnancy and getting attached to the baby only to find out later it wasn't his. :shrug:

If you know it's his then there shouldn't be any harm getting it done. But I would talk to him and find out the reason why he wants it done so bad. Good luck, hun.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I was in the same situation.
I ended up getting one done to shut FOB up.( he was my OH at the time)

I am glad I got it done to prove he is the dad and he can never say that out daughter isn't his.


----------



## syntaxerror

I saw a study recently where over 50% of men admitted to having thoughts that the baby might not be theirs -- and that included married men/men in long, committed relationships. (And if over 50% admitted it, how many thought it and wouldn't admit it?)

My ex has asked me a couple of times if I'm SURE the baby is his -- and of course I am. I haven't slept with anyone else even since he moved out last June. He knows I love him more than life and wouldn't put him through the hell of getting excited over a baby that may not be his...and still, he asks.

I've decided it's just a guy thing, not a personal insult. If it makes him feel better, I'll let him have a DNA test without complaint (he'll be paying for it though). He hasn't asked for one and I feel like once he SEES his baby, he'll just know...but I've already committed to just dealing with it if he feels like that's something he needs.

It stings to face these questions but I think, especially given the prevalence of men having these doubts, that it may just be easier to let them have the tests if they want them. Give them some peace of mind and help cement their trust for you.


----------



## HarlaHorse

syntaxerror said:


> I saw a study recently where over 50% of men admitted to having thoughts that the baby might not be theirs -- and that included married men/men in long, committed relationships. (And if over 50% admitted it, how many thought it and wouldn't admit it?)
> 
> My ex has asked me a couple of times if I'm SURE the baby is his -- and of course I am. I haven't slept with anyone else even since he moved out last June. He knows I love him more than life and wouldn't put him through the hell of getting excited over a baby that may not be his...and still, he asks.
> 
> I've decided it's just a guy thing, not a personal insult. If it makes him feel better, I'll let him have a DNA test without complaint (he'll be paying for it though). He hasn't asked for one and I feel like once he SEES his baby, he'll just know...but I've already committed to just dealing with it if he feels like that's something he needs.
> 
> It stings to face these questions but I think, especially given the prevalence of men having these doubts, that it may just be easier to let them have the tests if they want them. Give them some peace of mind and help cement their trust for you.

Wow that's scarey if 50% of guys have a doubt like that, I think most happy couples would automatically think that their OH wouldn't have a doubt?

I think if I were in your position, I would just do it, show him, then tell him 'I wasn't lying, I seriously wouldn't do that.' Then he'd trust you.


----------



## liza

My OH and I live together and have a fantastic relationship - we're getting married this summer. I trust him absolutely and I know he trusts me, but even so, he's said to me a couple of times 'is it definitely mine?'

He says it in a jokey way, but I know it's not really jokey and I hate it - of course it's his, I would never, never cheat on him. I think it's probably a very normal insecurity, though - I suspect a lot of men think it, even if they don't say anything. 

If I were you, I would actually do the DNA, tell him that you're deeply insulted that he's asking for it, but that you have nothing to hide from him, and then issue the ultimatum of NEVER wanting to hear anything like this from him ever again when it's proven to be his.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

^ i agree with what has been said 
My OH knows i would never cheat on him and even he has asked is it def his and then when i say you know he is your son and im hurt he would even ask he says sorry and he knows i wouldnt do that


----------



## HarlaHorse

I told my OH last night that statistics show that 50% of guys have doubts that their baby isn't theres, and I asked if he did. He said, 'nope no way.' But he'd say that anyway :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

I think I'd be deeply hurt if my OH asked for a DNA test :|... But I would go along with it just to prove a point and make him apologise for having doubts... 

There was absolutely no mistaking my two when they were born, they were both the spitting age of my OH, everyone that saw th said it, made me feel all jealous actually :haha: :blush: but yeah, could be the same for u, once he sees HIS baby for the first time, hopefully the doubts will go. 

So sorry he is doubting you in the first place tho, must be awful :( :hugs: 

X


----------



## Blah11

I'd get one done, but he wouldn't be my boyfriend any longer. There has to be serious trust issues there for him to ask that of you.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

i have been in this situation also and it will only fill ur partners head with even more doubt if u dont agree to do it! it is really hurtful but if u have nothing to hide thn just agree to do it and expect him to be doing ALOT of sucking up afterwards xxx


----------



## MommyGrim

Honestly, I don't think you should take it at all personally. My FOB at the time (OH now) wanted a DNA test done after our daughter was born, and I was 100% sure that she was his, but I agreed anyways, and sure enough she was, but I talked to him afterwards and he told me that he never once thought that I cheated on him or that I was unfaithful, he just wanted to know for sure.
Just think about it this way, you know with absolute, 100% certainty, that this baby is yours (obviously lol), he would just like the same thing.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

You should take the test just so that "he" knows that the baby is his...Some guys are just like that...It wouldn't hurt to put his mind at ease..


----------

